# Getting kinda slow around here...



## uoba (Jun 28, 2002)

I'm starting to feel lonely 

(I'm talking about this site, not life in general )


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 28, 2002)

I agree.  Things started to really slow down about... a month ago?  So sad.  I bet i know what it is.  My friend deeznuts has not been around. (the members who have been around for a while know what I am talking about.  dont hurt me)


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 28, 2002)

I totally agree. Everybody's gone over to macfora.com. It makes me sad. I'd go to, but I've too used to this place. It's like a second home to me.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 28, 2002)

I 2nd what wdw said, I don't know the macfora people, it's like a foreign country (no offense to foreign countries). I like it here.

and what's happened to Hervé? its not the same without him...


----------



## uoba (Jun 28, 2002)

is nice, but I prefer the Forum classification here (plus there is more expertise)


----------



## xoot (Jun 28, 2002)

*Sigh...*

Yeah, things have definetly slowed down. Macfora certainly seems foreign, with all those different avatars...

But don't worry! I think we can bring this place up to spec again!


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 29, 2002)

just wondering, how will we do that?


----------



## uoba (Jun 29, 2002)

like I said earlier, there's definately more expertise here (don't know how many times a day I go back to the How-To forum! )

Maybe push this side of things a bit more? Also, how about a style change (remember the orange theme, I luvved that, at the moment, it's looking very standard vBulletin-ish!)


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 29, 2002)

how about titanium or iMac white? but I don't want it to be all busy-ish like macfora. Personally, this style is fine with me


----------



## uoba (Jun 30, 2002)

Titanium or iMac white... Cool


----------



## Inline_guy (Jun 30, 2002)

I think iMac white would be nice.  With a very Auqa look to the smiles and stuff would be neat also (then again maybe to much Auqa like interface would get old....?).  I really like light colored forums.  For some reason I have a hard time reading a forum if it is dark.... not physical unable to read it, but more of a psychological thing.

I think there are lots of people here, but I don't think many post for some reason.....

Matthew

:: inlineguy.com ::


----------



## ksuther (Jun 30, 2002)

I happen to like this color scheme, and the fast loading of this site 

Everyone is gone... =( It just seems too late now. Most people didn't seem to really care, and just followed the crowd, like me, but now they are all gone *sniffle


----------



## uoba (Jun 30, 2002)

for students?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 30, 2002)

This is the Macosx.com break.  Everyone went to www.macfora.com.  Personally, I like this forum better.  But since no one is here...


----------



## Inline_guy (Jun 30, 2002)

I knew nothing about macfora.com until you guys started this post.  So after reading it I went and joined.  Don't really care for it.  Here is why.  

While it is true that there may be more people, posting more frequently.... a lot of it is rather frivolous.  It is kind of hard to describe, but this is the best analogy I can come up with.

When I was in Middle school we had very large/long lunch tables.  More people sat together and talked.... constantly.  But not much was said, because if you had a real idea, it was lost in the endless chatter.

But in High school we had many smaller tables.  And people sat in smaller groups.  In this setting more of substance was said.  We still had our chatter that had no point, but one could just walk to another table and see what they are talking about.  More was said... more that was important.

While I understand this is not a perfect analogy, this forum situation conveys the same "feeling" to me.  macfora.com seems a little more like the middle school "feeling" and here it feels a little more "high school"

Matthew

*note the high school - middle school analogy in no way refers to the maturity level of each forum.*

:: inlineguy.com ::


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 30, 2002)

I agree. I will stay here.


----------



## TheAppleDoctor (Jun 30, 2002)

I am both a member here, and a senior moderator at macfora. While there is something to what Inline_guy says, I would like to point out that the frivolous posting mostly takes place in the Lounge, where we encourage 'chatter' about any old thing, as long as it stays PG-13 in topic and language. The other forums are for 'serious' topics. Whenever someone posts with a question, knowledgable people do their best to answer quickly and correctly, just as they do here. Whenever someone posts news, tips, tricks, etc. it is done the same way as here again. Sometimes Macfora's 'first with the news', sometimes Macosx.com is.

Preferring one site to another is only natural. Some like it one way, some another. Of course most of us will be at one more than the other, but there is nothing preventing dual membership.

Just my $.02.


----------



## Inline_guy (Jun 30, 2002)

I agree with you doc.  I was trying to describe the feeling (to me) of the two.  Not really the content. It is just a matter of busyness to me.   But then again I don't really like forums in general, but sometimes they help me get through a slow lazy Sunday in the ER.  

Matthew
:: inlineguy.com ::


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 30, 2002)

Has anybody else noticed what's going on over at the Spmac.com forums. It's incredible! There's no order at all. These links below will prove my point:

http://www.spymac.com/forums/?board=9;action=display;threadid=3896

http://www.spymac.com/forums/?board=9;action=display;threadid=3759


Anyway, I agree we should do something to increase the traffic around here. I think we have tons of members, but hardly any of them actually post. And if you ever go into the "Who's Online" part of the site, you'll notice that the majority of visiting people are not registered. We need to figure out way to encourage them to join.


----------



## xoot (Jul 1, 2002)

Ok. I'll put the site up in my blog. People are visiting it like crazy. Jeff, do the same.


----------

